# Im feeling really low and dont know what to do



## mummymurray74

Hi ladies,

Im 37, dh 43, have 4 children...18,13,11,2 and we want to have one last baby, we have been trying since last december and still nothing. Ive never had any trouble before with the longest taking 3months. Its now been 10months and i am so worried something is wrong and im never going to have another baby. I love my kids and im happy with what i have but we have this yearning for one more( it will be our second together) my others were from a previous marriage.

I have my appointment next tuesday at the fertility clinic and im sooooo scared. Things started off fine when i came off the pill, ovulating on day 14/15 and a luteal phase of 16days. This then changed after 3 months to ovulating on day 20/21 and same luteal phase so i knew i was 'back to normal'. But the past month i had spotting when i was supposed to ovulate and then i didnt ovulate till day 32! then i spotted for 3 days before my period was due too, and i dont know whats happened? i did go on holiday last month and it was a 4hour flight home 1 day before i was due to ovulate, so i dont know if that had anything to do with it?.

Ive tried opk's, temping and cm watching etc to not doing anything because it was too much and relaxing and forgetting about it and nothing happened still?? I am now worried my eggs are crap and thats why im having spotting etc or something else is wrong with me maybe i have an infection?? but i have no symptoms of infection. I feel so tired with it all, the temping the feeling that im 'on alert' all the time for cm/pains etc. My hubby is so dissapointed every month and im starting to feel so low, everyone i see is pregnant, thats what it feels like!! And im so jealous, and i dont like feeling like that. My sister and i havent spoken for 5 months because she got pregnant with another after 'not trying' and she kept telling me i needed to relax!!!! We dont have the best relationship anyway as she is a bit of a snob and married a stockbroker and lives in a rich area, anyway!!! thats beside the point!

I feel like i am going to burst into tears all the time, i so want a little sister (or even another brother!!)if possible (i have boys) for our son as he has nobody to grow up with, as there is such a big age gap. I am having reflexology for the first time on thursday as ive been thinjing about it for months and now id like to see if it will help? We did a home sperm test and that came back perfect, so i know deep down its me and i just want it to be something that can be cured, im getting myself into such a state that they are going to tell me i cant have anymore because my eggs are no good or worse! Yet i know people older than me that are having more babies, and women have them older these days anyway dont they?.

I am slowly losing my mind and i would love to hear from anyone in the same boat or that had a happy ending and panicked just like i am.

Good luck to everyone trying, if its no 1 or no 10!!!! Its dosent matter, if you want a baby so much then the feeling is the same no matter how many you have.:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hi:

I am in the same position as you! I have 4 boys (2 from my previous marriage and 2 with this marriage) and really would love one more baby. I am however happy with the children i have but deep down i would love a girl. I have also never had problems becoming pregnant or keeping the sticky bean. I have also been ttc since December 2010 and in that time i've had 3 mc's :cry: I'm approaching 37 in November and i feel something isn't right?! I am trying acupunture had my 1st appointment last week and i've noticed a big difference in my cm (it's been mostly fertile since my AF stopped). I believe it can help with fertility and mc's so i thought i would give it a shot. For me to see a difference i think i would need another few sessions. I go once a week at the moment. Also try some Apimist it's royal jelly and it improves egg quality i've heard very good reviews from it. :hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to both of you ladies! I too have been trying since December and it's driving me crazy :wacko: My OH never had any kids, i myself have 2 awesome kids, but want to have one w/ him, and it just hasn't been happening. :shrug::shrug: I'm at 13 DPO and i feel the witch sneaking up on me. :cry: I haven't tried any other stuff, then just the good ol BD. I wanna wish you ladies good Luck as well and lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Code:




mummymurray74 said:


> Good luck to everyone trying, if its no 1 or no 10!!!! Its dosent matter, if you want a baby so much then the feeling is the same no matter how many you have.:hugs:

I think the feeling is similar, but perhaps more intense for those that don't have any children.
Imagine how disappointed those husbands are!

Good luck on your journey...


----------



## mummymurray74

Jodes2011 said:


> :hi:
> 
> I am in the same position as you! I have 4 boys (2 from my previous marriage and 2 with this marriage) and really would love one more baby. I am however happy with the children i have but deep down i would love a girl. I have also never had problems becoming pregnant or keeping the sticky bean. I have also been ttc since December 2010 and in that time i've had 3 mc's :cry: I'm approaching 37 in November and i feel something isn't right?! I am trying acupunture had my 1st appointment last week and i've noticed a big difference in my cm (it's been mostly fertile since my AF stopped). I believe it can help with fertility and mc's so i thought i would give it a shot. For me to see a difference i think i would need another few sessions. I go once a week at the moment. Also try some Apimist it's royal jelly and it improves egg quality i've heard very good reviews from it. :hugs:


Hi jodes! Have you been to your doctor at all? Id love to stay in touch, we have a lot in common! Ive heard that about accupuncture and cm, how much does it cost you? Im having reflexology on thursday but thats £30!!! hope i dont have to have that every week that could be expensive!!! Especially along with the ov tests etc every month, oh why cant it be simple :( So sorry about your losses, we lost one before our son was born at 13weeks into the pregnancy and i always think that was a girl??? We will never know and we love our 2 year old to death, its so hard though, ive been so patient and im kind of angry for waiting now as we originally planned them quite close but waited because we were moving to a bigger house etc * we only lived in a 3 bed!!! and we moved to a 6 bed in october, so that was the go ahead really to have the baby we wanted as we now had room. Now we cant get pregnant!!!! I will try the apimist if i can, it cant hurt? Have you tried it? do you notice any difference at all? x


----------



## Tnkzmom

Indigo77 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying, if its no 1 or no 10!!!! Its dosent matter, if you want a baby so much then the feeling is the same no matter how many you have.:hugs:
> 
> I think the feeling is similar, but perhaps a bit more intense for those that don't have any children. Imagine how disappointed those husbands are!
> 
> Good luck on your journey...Click to expand...

I TOTALLY Agree w/ you Indigo, I feel bad for the women and men My BF wants one and we have had no luck and he is VERY good w/ MY kids, but I know he wants one of his own. I couldn't imagine not being able to have one, it hurts not being able to have one now and i couldn't imagine never having one, so my heart goes out to those women and men, I understand when Family members become surrogates, because I would do the same, well if i was able to get prego as easily as I used to when I was younger..Grrr getting older.But i'm happy i'm lucky enough to grow older.. good luck and lots of Love to everyone! It will happen..


----------



## mummymurray74

Indigo77 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying, if its no 1 or no 10!!!! Its dosent matter, if you want a baby so much then the feeling is the same no matter how many you have.:hugs:
> 
> I think the feeling is similar, but perhaps more intense for those that don't have any children.
> Imagine how disappointed those husbands are!
> 
> Good luck on your journey...Click to expand...

Oh of course!! Definately and my heart goes out to those people,But my mum says well you have four why on earth would you want any more, you are probably too old!!!! (my mum has never been broody, and went through her change at 37 due to Cervical cancer cell removal) Its sad remembering how my other 3 used to play in the garden together and splash around in the paddling pool together and my little boy hasnt got that, hes all alone and its like having an only child, the others go off and do their own thing and hes left on his own. We have an urge for one more child together, we would love a little girl together if possible, we arent on benefits and my husband works hard as a PE teacher and im a stay at home mum, so if we want another why do people feel the need to comment, my sister actually said to me, oh but your 37 now what if you have a downs baby!!!!! But her friend is my age and is only on baby no1 and planning more but she would never say that to her!!! And when i asked why.......because she has only got one and its natural to want another if you only have 1!!!! So insensitive!!!!


----------



## readyformore

I belong here with you.

I've been ttc #4 for 15 cycles now. Perfectly normal cycles, perfect ewcm, perfect timing, etc. I have come to the realization that sex isn't going to get me pregnant. It's obviously not working. 

Our children are 8, 6, and 2 (in Nov they all have birthdays and will be 9, 7, and 3).

I did have unexplained infertility while ttc #1. Now, I'm in the same boat. I'm back to the RE and doing IUI again. 

My feelings are so mixed. I feel so fortunate to have my 3 children (especially after #1 was AR). But, it just seems unfair to have to go through infertility twice. I feel like I'm being punished for having 3 kids. The feelings/emotions of infertility with #1 and #4 are so similar that it's unbelievable. The biggest differnce I've noticed is that when you are struggling to conceive and it's not your first, you have virtually no support from anyone. It's very lonely. I often say that "I'm on my own private island." I don't know anyone personally that struggles with conception. My friends that have large families didn't struggle. My friends with smaller families think I'm crazy for wanting another. At least with my first, everyone cheered me on and cried with me.

And let's just do away with "I do love my children that I currently have." That goes without saying. And honestly, I'm tired of validating that. So don't feel you have to validate or explain yourself to me (us). Obviously we love our children or we wouldn't be so depressed at our failure to conceive them.

:hugs:


----------



## arlosmama

I am so sorry...I know how stressful it can be. It is so good you are going to the doctor and taking care of it now...I don't know what else to say but good luck and sticky baby dust...try not to stress until you talk to someone...and keep us all posted on what your doc says. Sending lots of dust your way....good luck!


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying, if its no 1 or no 10!!!! Its dosent matter, if you want a baby so much then the feeling is the same no matter how many you have.:hugs:
> 
> I think the feeling is similar, but perhaps more intense for those that don't have any children.
> Imagine how disappointed those husbands are!
> 
> Good luck on your journey...Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> I am in the same position as you! I have 4 boys (2 from my previous marriage and 2 with this marriage) and really would love one more baby. I am however happy with the children i have but deep down i would love a girl. I have also never had problems becoming pregnant or keeping the sticky bean. I have also been ttc since December 2010 and in that time i've had 3 mc's :cry: I'm approaching 37 in November and i feel something isn't right?! I am trying acupunture had my 1st appointment last week and i've noticed a big difference in my cm (it's been mostly fertile since my AF stopped). I believe it can help with fertility and mc's so i thought i would give it a shot. For me to see a difference i think i would need another few sessions. I go once a week at the moment. Also try some Apimist it's royal jelly and it improves egg quality i've heard very good reviews from it. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hi jodes! Have you been to your doctor at all? Id love to stay in touch, we have a lot in common! Ive heard that about accupuncture and cm, how much does it cost you? Im having reflexology on thursday but thats £30!!! hope i dont have to have that every week that could be expensive!!! Especially along with the ov tests etc every month, oh why cant it be simple :( So sorry about your losses, we lost one before our son was born at 13weeks into the pregnancy and i always think that was a girl??? We will never know and we love our 2 year old to death, its so hard though, ive been so patient and im kind of angry for waiting now as we originally planned them quite close but waited because we were moving to a bigger house etc * we only lived in a 3 bed!!! and we moved to a 6 bed in october, so that was the go ahead really to have the baby we wanted as we now had room. Now we cant get pregnant!!!! I will try the apimist if i can, it cant hurt? Have you tried it? do you notice any difference at all? xClick to expand...

Yeah i been to the doctors and because i didn't go to EPAU with all 3 MC's they won't refer me for any tests (unless i go privately) :shrug: I'm giving myself another 8 months and then i will review the situation. Acupunture costs £35.00 per session and i'm having weekly sessions for the 1st 8 weeks and then once a month thereafter. Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

I haven't tried the apimist yet but i'm planning to buy some if i'm unsuccessful this cycle. It's pricey at around £16+ and tastes like honey (this is what other ladies have told me) and is like a paste. Give it a go it can't hurt. 

Of course i will stay in touch :hugs::kiss: keep going it will happen


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying, if its no 1 or no 10!!!! Its dosent matter, if you want a baby so much then the feeling is the same no matter how many you have.:hugs:
> 
> I think the feeling is similar, but perhaps more intense for those that don't have any children.
> Imagine how disappointed those husbands are!
> 
> Good luck on your journey...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh of course!! Definately and my heart goes out to those people,But my mum says well you have four why on earth would you want any more, you are probably too old!!!! (my mum has never been broody, and went through her change at 37 due to Cervical cancer cell removal) Its sad remembering how my other 3 used to play in the garden together and splash around in the paddling pool together and my little boy hasnt got that, hes all alone and its like having an only child, the others go off and do their own thing and hes left on his own. We have an urge for one more child together, we would love a little girl together if possible, we arent on benefits and my husband works hard as a PE teacher and im a stay at home mum, so if we want another why do people feel the need to comment, my sister actually said to me, oh but your 37 now what if you have a downs baby!!!!! But her friend is my age and is only on baby no1 and planning more but she would never say that to her!!! And when i asked why.......because she has only got one and its natural to want another if you only have 1!!!! So insensitive!!!!Click to expand...

I know this feeling only too well my family/friends are saying the same things i.e 'why do you want another child?' 'another child will be expensive and do you have the room?' 'don't you think your too old now?' blah blah blah!!!!! So i've decided not to tell a sole this time because it justs makes me angry. I am like you a stay at home mum and my husband is self-employed and we've never been on benefits and the boys get all the love and support they need. They certainly never go without.


----------



## Jodes2011

readyformore said:


> I belong here with you.
> 
> I've been ttc #4 for 15 cycles now. Perfectly normal cycles, perfect ewcm, perfect timing, etc. I have come to the realization that sex isn't going to get me pregnant. It's obviously not working.
> 
> Our children are 8, 6, and 2 (in Nov they all have birthdays and will be 9, 7, and 3).
> 
> I did have unexplained infertility while ttc #1. Now, I'm in the same boat. I'm back to the RE and doing IUI again.
> 
> My feelings are so mixed. I feel so fortunate to have my 3 children (especially after #1 was AR). But, it just seems unfair to have to go through infertility twice. I feel like I'm being punished for having 3 kids. The feelings/emotions of infertility with #1 and #4 are so similar that it's unbelievable. The biggest differnce I've noticed is that when you are struggling to conceive and it's not your first, you have virtually no support from anyone. It's very lonely. I often say that "I'm on my own private island." I don't know anyone personally that struggles with conception. My friends that have large families didn't struggle. My friends with smaller families think I'm crazy for wanting another. At least with my first, everyone cheered me on and cried with me.
> 
> And let's just do away with "I do love my children that I currently have." That goes without saying. And honestly, I'm tired of validating that. So don't feel you have to validate or explain yourself to me (us). Obviously we love our children or we wouldn't be so depressed at our failure to conceive them.
> 
> :hugs:

I don't know why i do this and your right there's no need to validate the love i have for my 4 children. They are the most amazing people in my life and i love them so much. I think it's because when people ask me why do you want another baby? and aren't you happy with the four you have? i feel the need to validate it for those reasons. :hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Ladies you are so right! why do we do it? I agree jodes2011 its because people question us all the time, cant believe they wont refer you for that reason, i thought after 3 misscarriages you automatically got referred even if you didnt go to the EPAU! How far into your cycle are you this month? I soooo need this month to go right! My GP told me although he was referring me that i wouldnt need to be seen because i would be pregnant he was sure of it! He told me to recite" kun fayya koon" whenever i went to bed as i was dropping off to sleep to repeat it over and over and he Guaranteed me it works!!!!!!MMMMM hasnt worked so far, but if i could manage to get pregnant this month i would be over the moon!!


----------



## readyformore

mummymurray74 said:


> My GP told me although he was referring me that i wouldnt need to be seen because i would be pregnant he was sure of it!

Yep, my ob/gyn told me this as well. :nope:
Now I'm on to cycle #15.


----------



## mummymurray74

readyformore said:


> I belong here with you.
> 
> I've been ttc #4 for 15 cycles now. Perfectly normal cycles, perfect ewcm, perfect timing, etc. I have come to the realization that sex isn't going to get me pregnant. It's obviously not working.
> 
> Our children are 8, 6, and 2 (in Nov they all have birthdays and will be 9, 7, and 3).
> 
> I did have unexplained infertility while ttc #1. Now, I'm in the same boat. I'm back to the RE and doing IUI again.
> 
> My feelings are so mixed. I feel so fortunate to have my 3 children (especially after #1 was AR). But, it just seems unfair to have to go through infertility twice. I feel like I'm being punished for having 3 kids. The feelings/emotions of infertility with #1 and #4 are so similar that it's unbelievable. The biggest differnce I've noticed is that when you are struggling to conceive and it's not your first, you have virtually no support from anyone. It's very lonely. I often say that "I'm on my own private island." I don't know anyone personally that struggles with conception. My friends that have large families didn't struggle. My friends with smaller families think I'm crazy for wanting another. At least with my first, everyone cheered me on and cried with me.
> 
> And let's just do away with "I do love my children that I currently have." That goes without saying. And honestly, I'm tired of validating that. So don't feel you have to validate or explain yourself to me (us). Obviously we love our children or we wouldn't be so depressed at our failure to conceive them.
> 
> :hugs:


Welcome and thank you!! You are more than welcome to Join us here! The more support for us all the better!!!! I completely agree with you theres no support and its VERY lonely and you are right its the people with small families that think you are mad, both my sisters included!

I have nobody to talk to about it, my hubby obviously but he dosent understand it all even though i explain it over and over to him, bless, he says " we have sex everyday anyway, so why isnt it happening, we have the ovulation day covered" its true, i do wonder....are we fertilising the egg but its not implanting? are the sperm getting there? Is there something wrong with the lining of my womb??? the questions are endless and everytime i see someone pregnant it hurts so much.:( Good luck to everyone and thank you for all your replies, it really helps knowing there are other people xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Hun,I am a 44 mum of four desperate for another l.o ,I have had ten losses in the last five years and no- one can tell me why :cry::cry:I want another one so much it hurts and my family and friends think I am crazy so I know just how u feel ,hope we can support you and help u through :hugs:Good luck with the apt:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> Hi Hun,I am a 44 mum of four desperate for another l.o ,I have had ten losses in the last five years and no- one can tell me why :cry::cry:I want another one so much it hurts and my family and friends think I am crazy so I know just how u feel ,hope we can support you and help u through :hugs:Good luck with the apt:hugs::hugs::hugs:



awwww thank you! I havent been on this site for a month or so because
i have been so down, but i decided today to come on here, i dont know why?....But now i do! Its because of all you ladies on here, supporting and caring, ive missed you girls! and im here for you too!!!!! We need as many friends as we can get because nobody else understands what its like:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I just wish we could all meet up in person x


----------



## Desperado167

Hope we can cheer u up lovely,by the way u are beautiful,xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

TTCing is sooooo hard :hugs: dont feel bad that its taking longer, they do say fertility can decline quite quickly as we age (and things could have changed with your body a bit in the 3 years since you last got pregnant) but I think it just means its going to take more TIME, not that its not going to happen! 

Im completely unexplained infertility trying for #1, sometimes I wish there was a reason as its hard when all your tests are good and nothing is happening :growlmad: my fsh, estrogen and base follicle count is all good, tubes and uterus clear etc, but its not happening.

I cant believe people judge people on how many kids they want :grr: its up to the mother if she has 1 or 10 kids (as long as she can look after them obviously!). whenever someone is TTCing and its not happening that is hard, regardless of if they have kids or not. Those people who judge can f off :finger: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## crystal443

Jodes2011 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I belong here with you.
> 
> I've been ttc #4 for 15 cycles now. Perfectly normal cycles, perfect ewcm, perfect timing, etc. I have come to the realization that sex isn't going to get me pregnant. It's obviously not working.
> 
> Our children are 8, 6, and 2 (in Nov they all have birthdays and will be 9, 7, and 3).
> 
> I did have unexplained infertility while ttc #1. Now, I'm in the same boat. I'm back to the RE and doing IUI again.
> 
> My feelings are so mixed. I feel so fortunate to have my 3 children (especially after #1 was AR). But, it just seems unfair to have to go through infertility twice. I feel like I'm being punished for having 3 kids. The feelings/emotions of infertility with #1 and #4 are so similar that it's unbelievable. The biggest differnce I've noticed is that when you are struggling to conceive and it's not your first, you have virtually no support from anyone. It's very lonely. I often say that "I'm on my own private island." I don't know anyone personally that struggles with conception. My friends that have large families didn't struggle. My friends with smaller families think I'm crazy for wanting another. At least with my first, everyone cheered me on and cried with me.
> 
> And let's just do away with "I do love my children that I currently have." That goes without saying. And honestly, I'm tired of validating that. So don't feel you have to validate or explain yourself to me (us). Obviously we love our children or we wouldn't be so depressed at our failure to conceive them.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I don't know why i do this and your right there's no need to validate the love i have for my 4 children. They are the most amazing people in my life and i love them so much. I think it's because when people ask me why do you want another baby? and aren't you happy with the four you have? i feel the need to validate it for those reasons. :hugs:Click to expand...

awww ready:hugs::hugs: you're so right in so many ways. I've got a DD15 that I had troubles conceiving and needed Clomid, and a DS13 that I had to take Clomid and then we couldn't conceive again. So no BC since DS and I do feel like I'm on my own private island of misery sometimes. I don't even remember what its like to be pregnant so I sometimes feel like we're TTC #1 not #3. It does get lonely when you have issues getting pregnant because everyone around us moves on and we're still stuck in one spot. I don't validate that I love my kids, we want another because we always planned on 3 or 4 kids, that's our story:haha:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> Hope we can cheer u up lovely,by the way u are beautiful,xxx



Ahh you already have! What lovely girls you all are! Beautiful?? Thank you, ooohhh you are wonderful, you really have cheered me up!! Im trying to tell myself it WILL happen over and over!!!! 

What day is everybody on?? I have around ten days till i ovulate i think, thats assuming that i dont have a crazy messed up cycle this month, like last month! they say relax and go on holiday and some people come back pregnant ..... i relax and go on holiday and come back messed up instead of knocked up!!!!!!

So girls lets keep track this month of everyones important time and give our support to each other and have a laugh, and do our dreaded 2 week wait here together!! So whos first for ovulation???? And where does everyone live?:hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

crystal443 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I belong here with you.
> 
> I've been ttc #4 for 15 cycles now. Perfectly normal cycles, perfect ewcm, perfect timing, etc. I have come to the realization that sex isn't going to get me pregnant. It's obviously not working.
> 
> Our children are 8, 6, and 2 (in Nov they all have birthdays and will be 9, 7, and 3).
> 
> I did have unexplained infertility while ttc #1. Now, I'm in the same boat. I'm back to the RE and doing IUI again.
> 
> My feelings are so mixed. I feel so fortunate to have my 3 children (especially after #1 was AR). But, it just seems unfair to have to go through infertility twice. I feel like I'm being punished for having 3 kids. The feelings/emotions of infertility with #1 and #4 are so similar that it's unbelievable. The biggest differnce I've noticed is that when you are struggling to conceive and it's not your first, you have virtually no support from anyone. It's very lonely. I often say that "I'm on my own private island." I don't know anyone personally that struggles with conception. My friends that have large families didn't struggle. My friends with smaller families think I'm crazy for wanting another. At least with my first, everyone cheered me on and cried with me.
> 
> And let's just do away with "I do love my children that I currently have." That goes without saying. And honestly, I'm tired of validating that. So don't feel you have to validate or explain yourself to me (us). Obviously we love our children or we wouldn't be so depressed at our failure to conceive them.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I don't know why i do this and your right there's no need to validate the love i have for my 4 children. They are the most amazing people in my life and i love them so much. I think it's because when people ask me why do you want another baby? and aren't you happy with the four you have? i feel the need to validate it for those reasons. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awww ready:hugs::hugs: you're so right in so many ways. I've got a DD15 that I had troubles conceiving and needed Clomid, and a DS13 that I had to take Clomid and then we couldn't conceive again. So no BC since DS and I do feel like I'm on my own private island of misery sometimes. I don't even remember what its like to be pregnant so I sometimes feel like we're TTC #1 not #3. It does get lonely when you have issues getting pregnant because everyone around us moves on and we're still stuck in one spot. I don't validate that I love my kids, we want another because we always planned on 3 or 4 kids, that's our story:haha:Click to expand...


:hugs: Totally know how you feel hun, we are all in the same boat here! Here for you, to cry, rant, whatever you want, we all understand :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Ladies you are so right! why do we do it? I agree jodes2011 its because people question us all the time, cant believe they wont refer you for that reason, i thought after 3 misscarriages you automatically got referred even if you didnt go to the EPAU! How far into your cycle are you this month? I soooo need this month to go right! My GP told me although he was referring me that i wouldnt need to be seen because i would be pregnant he was sure of it! He told me to recite" kun fayya koon" whenever i went to bed as i was dropping off to sleep to repeat it over and over and he Guaranteed me it works!!!!!!MMMMM hasnt worked so far, but if i could manage to get pregnant this month i would be over the moon!!

they won't proof you've miscarried thats how mad the NHS is. I went to the EPAU with my 1st mc and with my 2nd i rang them and told not to bother coming in because it was coming away naturally and my 3rd was a chemical which only lasted 2 days :shrug: I'm about to ovulate (i bloody hope so anyway) i'm on day 14. Going for my next lot of acupunture tonight and she will be treating me for ovulation this week. Go timing i might add :hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hope we can cheer u up lovely,by the way u are beautiful,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh you already have! What lovely girls you all are! Beautiful?? Thank you, ooohhh you are wonderful, you really have cheered me up!! Im trying to tell myself it WILL happen over and over!!!!
> 
> What day is everybody on?? I have around ten days till i ovulate i think, thats assuming that i dont have a crazy messed up cycle this month, like last month! they say relax and go on holiday and some people come back pregnant ..... i relax and go on holiday and come back messed up instead of knocked up!!!!!!
> 
> So girls lets keep track this month of everyones important time and give our support to each other and have a laugh, and do our dreaded 2 week wait here together!! So whos first for ovulation???? And where does everyone live?:hugs:Click to expand...

Everyone knows i love all you ladies :winkwink::hugs:

I live in Leeds but from Stockport :hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Good luck tonight hun, and good luck with your ovulation!!! Lets see how many of us can get a bfp this month! Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## twigglet

Hi can i join in x

im 36 trying for #3 

been tying for 3 months nothing yet.

i live in essex


----------



## mummymurray74

twigglet said:


> Hi can i join in x
> 
> im 36 trying for #3
> 
> been tying for 3 months nothing yet.
> 
> i live in essex


Hiya Twigglet! Welcome! Essex!!!! Where abouts? You are very welcome to join us,:hugs:


----------



## twigglet

Thank u 

im in chelmsford.


----------



## mummymurray74

oooh so you are not far from me, im near Romford! How old are your others? Where is everyone else based? It would be lovely to all meet up once a month with our kids during the day somewhere, in the middle of where everyone lives?? So far we have chelmsford romford and leeds.........


----------



## twigglet

i have two DS #1 = 19 #2 = 18 

my OH has none so thats why im trying to go again. 
Plus i have this burning urg to have one more ( a girl would be nice )

im on CD18 today


----------



## readyformore

I'm in the 2ww. 6dpIUI.

AF due on 9-22.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to meet for any playdates. I'm clear across the ocean, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

it would be difficult for me too but when i'm next in London i will let you know xx


----------



## mummymurray74

twigglet said:


> i have two DS #1 = 19 #2 = 18
> 
> my OH has none so thats why im trying to go again.
> Plus i have this burning urg to have one more ( a girl would be nice )
> 
> im on CD18 today

Another co-incidence! We want a girl desperately too! so does Jodes!!!!


----------



## mummymurray74

Jodes2011 said:


> it would be difficult for me too but when i'm next in London i will let you know xx

Does everybody drive at all??


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> it would be difficult for me too but when i'm next in London i will let you know xx
> 
> Does everybody drive at all??Click to expand...

yes :winkwink: x


----------



## mummymurray74

Jodes2011 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> it would be difficult for me too but when i'm next in London i will let you know xx
> 
> Does everybody drive at all??Click to expand...
> 
> yes :winkwink: xClick to expand...

Ive just looked up leeds, its 3 hours from me, so we could always go halfway somewhere and meet up in a few weeks?? And whoever else wants to join us is welcome, we can meet somewhere for:coffee: at a play centre for those of us with kids so they can run around and anyone else even if you dont have any!


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> it would be difficult for me too but when i'm next in London i will let you know xx
> 
> Does everybody drive at all??Click to expand...
> 
> yes :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> Ive just looked up leeds, its 3 hours from me, so we could always go halfway somewhere and meet up in a few weeks?? And whoever else wants to join us is welcome, we can meet somewhere for:coffee: at a play centre for those of us with kids so they can run around and anyone else even if you dont have any!Click to expand...

i could only do it during the weekends or school hols because my eldest 2 are at school and my 3 year old is starting nursery next week :nope::nope: would be lovely to meet though :hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Ok honey, well we will sort something out in a few weeks!!! And anyone else is welcome to join us too.


----------



## littlesara

hi there,

I'm sorry to hear about all that you are going through. I can sooooo relate. I have a similar situation, new hubby, one kid between us. older children with previous relationship. our youngest will be an only child if we can't "get it together".................i feel ya

we just have to keep praying, and checking everyday i guess. I'm 42 going on 43 and hubby is 41. u would think that after 5 kids, i would have no problem, so go figure! 

Take heart, I will be praying for you too! I am anxious to hear any new developments on your end.

sara


----------



## crystal443

I'm 9DPO and in my TTW

I'm due for AF 09-22, but will be starting IVF when the witch gets here so she can arrive when she likes this month,lol

I can't meet up either:cry: I'm in Australia


----------



## twigglet

Mornin, 

Im back on CD1 today :( 

that was only a 18 day month, 

Oh well get this out the way and try again :)

Hope everyones well.
xx


----------



## Jodes2011

twigglet said:


> Mornin,
> 
> Im back on CD1 today :(
> 
> that was only a 18 day month,
> 
> Oh well get this out the way and try again :)
> 
> Hope everyones well.
> xx

Blimey that is a short cycle. Sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## twigglet

[

Blimey that is a short cycle. Sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:xx[/QUOTE]

Thank u x

this one is so painful :growlmad: 

this is the second month of clots ? 

:cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

twigglet said:


> [
> 
> Blimey that is a short cycle. Sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:xx

Thank u x

this one is so painful :growlmad: 

this is the second month of clots ? 

:cry:[/QUOTE]

mmmmm....that doesn't sound good. Have you been to your GP? Mine were really painful and had clots after my mc's (not that i'm saying you've had an mc) but 18 days is very short. Are you cycles normally this long? :hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

AAhhh sorry hun, onwards and upwards though, at least a short cycle means you get to try again quicker, mine are 37 days and it drags :(


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I'm 9DPO and in my TTW
> 
> I'm due for AF 09-22,

We have the same tampon date Crystal!!

I'm excited and hopeful about your IVF!


----------



## mummymurray74

Just had my reflexology!!! Had pain in 3 areas (but on my feet obviously) turns out these areas are my neck/shoulders/right ovary.....lady said i have tension in the necj and shoulders and the reason i was uncomfortable when she did the right ovary area is probably because im about to ovulate from that side in a few days time. So not picked up any real problems, told her i have an appointment at the hospital next week and booked another appointment for 29th!!


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9DPO and in my TTW
> 
> I'm due for AF 09-22,
> 
> We have the same tampon date Crystal!!
> 
> I'm excited and hopeful about your IVF!Click to expand...

Thanks ready, I have a date with a tampon on the 22nd..you have a date with a :bfp: on the 22nd and I hope to join you soon with that:thumbup: xx


----------



## mummymurray74

Morning Ladies! How is everybody doing today? updates please!!!!! Im not too bad today, looking forward to my appointment next week, at last im going to get some help and tests. had a good reflexology session last night, my first one. Other than that im waiting to ovulate and feeling much better today thanks to all you ladies.... so how is everyone else today? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Morning Ladies! How is everybody doing today? updates please!!!!! Im not too bad today, looking forward to my appointment next week, at last im going to get some help and tests. had a good reflexology session last night, my first one. Other than that im waiting to ovulate and feeling much better today thanks to all you ladies.... so how is everyone else today? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sounds like you had a good session :thumbup: i'm still waiting to ovulate on day 15 now and just ran out of clearblue digi's but i used an IC and Adsa's own brand and the test line is getting dark not as dark as the control line thank god for that. I'm hoping for a positive either this evening or tomorrow morning. xxxxxx


----------



## mummymurray74

Jodes2011 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies! How is everybody doing today? updates please!!!!! Im not too bad today, looking forward to my appointment next week, at last im going to get some help and tests. had a good reflexology session last night, my first one. Other than that im waiting to ovulate and feeling much better today thanks to all you ladies.... so how is everyone else today? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Sounds like you had a good session :thumbup: i'm still waiting to ovulate on day 15 now and just ran out of clearblue digi's but i used an IC and Adsa's own brand and the test line is getting dark not as dark as the control line thank god for that. I'm hoping for a positive either this evening or tomorrow morning. xxxxxxClick to expand...


Oh good luck hun! im hoping and praying mine is going to be back to normal this month and be day 21 after my silly cycle last month, my reflexologist said that the flight could have messed things up especially as it was a long one at 4.5 hours. so im praying [-o&lt;that this month is normal! Have a lovely weekend whatever you are doing, im a golf widow tomorrow!:rolleyes: soooooo boring!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ,:hugs:Well I am a rugby widow now for a month :growlmad:And I am on cd 22 and still haven't ovulated ,it's rubbish and I am spending a fortune on opks and it's stressing me out !!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ,:hugs:Well I am a rugby widow now for a month :growlmad:And I am on cd 22 and still haven't ovulated ,it's rubbish and I am spending a fortune on opks and it's stressing me out !!!:hugs::hugs:



Ha Ha!!! Hi hun! what a co-incidence, tuned in see! Awwww you poor thing, what day do you normally ovulate or is it all different? Mine is usually day 21 but last month it was day 31!!!!!!!! Dont worry it will happen i know its hard, when i still didnt have ov pain by day 22/23 i was:hissy: but my temps hadnt risen so i just kept an eye on it, sure enough it happened!! was stressful though! Errrgh i hate sport, especially golf, why does it take 6 hours to hit a ball in 18 holes????? Rugby just as bad i suppose!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ha ha I know ,it's funny dh insists on a lie in at the weekend and breakfast in bed but tomorrow he will be up early as the rugby starts at nine :huh:I usually ovulate on day 19 but I miscarried two months ago and my cycle last month was 36 days long ,it's such a pain in the ass isn't it ,but I am hoping to o for sure in the next week ,I had better :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> Ha ha I know ,it's funny dh insists on a lie in at the weekend and breakfast in bed but tomorrow he will be up early as the rugby starts at nine :huh:I usually ovulate on day 19 but I miscarried two months ago and my cycle last month was 36 days long ,it's such a pain in the ass isn't it ,but I am hoping to o for sure in the next week ,I had better :haha::hugs::hugs:


You will honey im sure of it! have a lovely weekend, let me know if anything happens! Ive still got a bit of a wait i think still 8 days to go :wacko: :dust:


----------



## Babybonn

Here's what worked for me: ( I got pregnant at 41)

Try robitussin/mucinex/guaefenisen for good cm (cervical mucous)

Here's how it i did it:

Just make sure its only the expectorant kind. and that the only active ingredient is guaifenesin. I got generic guaifenesin tablets at Target. 

I took two pills orally 2X each day starting when the ovulation predictor test strips said i was ovulating. 

Also, the first day OPK indicated ovulation, we had sex. 

Then, i put in a menstrual cup (to keep the spermies in place for a while since i had to get up and go to work)

Took 2 guaifenesin tablets.

Then, after i got home from work, i mushed spermies against cervix again for good measure before going to sleep (then i removed the cup from inside)

Then i skipped one day but took 2 tablets that day also.

and then i did same thing the day after that (sex and menstrual cup with guaifenesin oral tablets)

Results?
The first time i tried doing this it i got pregnant!!!! 

(8 months didn't work trying other things besides guaifenesin)

But truly, i think the guaifenesin is what worked. (also called mucinex, expectorant) Can't hurt to try anyways. I read about it in "Taking control of your fertility" and figured it was worth a shot...

Good luck. (BTW, what i did besides the guaifenesin the month i got pregnant, is i kept doing everything else the same, ie coffee, alcohol, exercise, etc. When i changed anything thinking it was beneficial for getting healthy pregnancy, my body got freaked out and i became late ovulating and stressed... so i tried keeping everything normal, 1 coffee in morning as usual, and 1 alcoholic beverage at night ( only to stay de-stressed and it worked!!!) first month i did this i got pregnant,but every other month i tried (8 months trying before) i had tried staying off coffee and had zero alchohol and i got soooo stressed that i think it kept me from getting pregnant...just my humble opinion, but maybe worth a shot)


----------



## mummymurray74

Babybonn said:


> Here's what worked for me: ( I got pregnant at 41)
> 
> Try robitussin/mucinex/guaefenisen for good cm (cervical mucous)
> 
> Here's how it i did it:
> 
> Just make sure its only the expectorant kind. and that the only active ingredient is guaifenesin. I got generic guaifenesin tablets at Target.
> 
> I took two pills orally 2X each day starting when the ovulation predictor test strips said i was ovulating.
> 
> Also, the first day OPK indicated ovulation, we had sex.
> 
> Then, i put in a menstrual cup (to keep the spermies in place for a while since i had to get up and go to work)
> 
> Took 2 guaifenesin tablets.
> 
> Then, after i got home from work, i mushed spermies against cervix again for good measure before going to sleep (then i removed the cup from inside)
> 
> Then i skipped one day but took 2 tablets that day also.
> 
> and then i did same thing the day after that (sex and menstrual cup with guaifenesin oral tablets)
> 
> Results?
> The first time i tried doing this it i got pregnant!!!!
> 
> (8 months didn't work trying other things besides guaifenesin)
> 
> But truly, i think the guaifenesin is what worked. (also called mucinex, expectorant) Can't hurt to try anyways. I read about it in "Taking control of your fertility" and figured it was worth a shot...
> 
> Good luck. (BTW, what i did besides the guaifenesin the month i got pregnant, is i kept doing everything else the same, ie coffee, alcohol, exercise, etc. When i changed anything thinking it was beneficial for getting healthy pregnancy, my body got freaked out and i became late ovulating and stressed... so i tried keeping everything normal, 1 coffee in morning as usual, and 1 alcoholic beverage at night ( only to stay de-stressed and it worked!!!) first month i did this i got pregnant,but every other month i tried (8 months trying before) i had tried staying off coffee and had zero alchohol and i got soooo stressed that i think it kept me from getting pregnant...just my humble opinion, but maybe worth a shot)


Thank you so much for this i will check it out right away!


----------



## mummymurray74

Right ladies!!!! Im going out today to get a bottle of Guaifensin cough medicene. Ive just looked it up on google and read at least 15-20 comments form people that were trying with no luck, they then used this medicene and got pregnant the first month they used it!!!! Says to use 3 times a day, 2 spoonfuls each time. Lets go!!!!!!!


----------



## mummymurray74

:wave:Morning Girlies!

So how was everyones weekend? How is everybody doing today? I went out and bought a big bottle of cough medicene on saturday!!!It smells :sick:by the way! But what the hell i will try anything at the moment i just need my :bfp:

We have been :sex:everyday as usual and yesterday and today i have ewcm!:wohoo: at last! But i still havent got a smiley on my digi yet?? Do you get the ewcm before you ovulate? Im sure thats what i read somewhere, anyway im day 16 now and have 4/5 days till ovulation i think, i havent really got ov pains yet, i think i can feel them starting though. I usually get them for around 4/5 days starting off really mild then get worse and i ovulate on the last day i have them. Does anyone else get these? Still charting my temp and it hasnt gone up yet. Im planning to take my cough medicene when i get my smiley face!

Have our first appointment tomorrow at the hospital and im so nervous, even though i know i wont find anything out tomorrow:shrug:suppose they will maje an appointment for my hubby to have his:spermy:test, hes being a big:sulk: but its nothing compared to what we have to go through!!! I know i have to have some swabs taken tomorrow to check i have no infection stopping things, i hate:blush:anything like that, oh well, we spend most of our lives with everyone peering down there, trying for a baby as well as having one now!

Anyway hope evreyone is ok, desperado,jodes etc .....:hugs: update us with how you are all doing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning hun i'm fine just found my surge thank god!!!! I think it was the acupunture that delayed it phew is all i can say. I got a positive on my IC's and my digi  

As for the cough med i've already got some and the taste is vile but i've only tested it and not had to use it yet. Another thank god!! Way to go on your EWCM woohoo lets hope it continues. Mine has been like this since AF :thumbup: I personally get EWCM before i ovulate and after too! I do get ovulation pains and they generally start around 3/4 days beforehand but this month it's been practically most of the month thats why i've beed mega confused. I'm on day 19 of a 28 day cycle and i usually ovulate around day 14/15. You will also find your temp will drop rather than go up before ovulation. Mine has taken a mega nosedive today. Hopefully I will see mine go up tomorrow because i tend to ovulate 12/24 hours after my smiley face. 

GL with your appointment tomorrow let us all know how you get on :hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymurray74

Jodes2011 said:


> Morning hun i'm fine just found my surge thank god!!!! I think it was the acupunture that delayed it phew is all i can say. I got a positive on my IC's and my digi
> 
> As for the cough med i've already got some and the taste is vile but i've only tested it and not had to use it yet. Another thank god!! Way to go on your EWCM woohoo lets hope it continues. Mine has been like this since AF :thumbup: I personally get EWCM before i ovulate and after too! I do get ovulation pains and they generally start around 3/4 days beforehand but this month it's been practically most of the month thats why i've beed mega confused. I'm on day 19 of a 28 day cycle and i usually ovulate around day 14/15. You will also find your temp will drop rather than go up before ovulation. Mine has taken a mega nosedive today. Hopefully I will see mine go up tomorrow because i tend to ovulate 12/24 hours after my smiley face.
> 
> GL with your appointment tomorrow let us all know how you get on :hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


:wohoo: Yay! Good for you!:dust: get:sex:!!!! This is what happened to me last month!so you are around 5 days later which means your cycle this month will be 33/34days? OOOh so you will probably ovulate tomorrow, good for you!
Im still waiting, i dont know why ive started testing already but they are all o instead of:D, im only day 16 though so hopefully in the next day or so, but i will have to get some more sticks:dohh: I will but the Clearblue refill pack if you say it works, how good is that! ive been buying the digital pack every month, it did seem silly you couldnt just reuse the digi and buy extra sticjs for it. Do you still get a smiley face come up?

I will let you jnow how tomorrow goes, our appointment isnt till 2pm, so plenty of time to worry myself into a panic tomorrow morning! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Morning hun i'm fine just found my surge thank god!!!! I think it was the acupunture that delayed it phew is all i can say. I got a positive on my IC's and my digi
> 
> As for the cough med i've already got some and the taste is vile but i've only tested it and not had to use it yet. Another thank god!! Way to go on your EWCM woohoo lets hope it continues. Mine has been like this since AF :thumbup: I personally get EWCM before i ovulate and after too! I do get ovulation pains and they generally start around 3/4 days beforehand but this month it's been practically most of the month thats why i've beed mega confused. I'm on day 19 of a 28 day cycle and i usually ovulate around day 14/15. You will also find your temp will drop rather than go up before ovulation. Mine has taken a mega nosedive today. Hopefully I will see mine go up tomorrow because i tend to ovulate 12/24 hours after my smiley face.
> 
> GL with your appointment tomorrow let us all know how you get on :hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> :wohoo: Yay! Good for you!:dust: get:sex:!!!! This is what happened to me last month!so you are around 5 days later which means your cycle this month will be 33/34days? OOOh so you will probably ovulate tomorrow, good for you!
> Im still waiting, i dont know why ive started testing already but they are all o instead of:D, im only day 16 though so hopefully in the next day or so, but i will have to get some more sticks:dohh: I will but the Clearblue refill pack if you say it works, how good is that! ive been buying the digital pack every month, it did seem silly you couldnt just reuse the digi and buy extra sticjs for it. Do you still get a smiley face come up?
> 
> I will let you jnow how tomorrow goes, our appointment isnt till 2pm, so plenty of time to worry myself into a panic tomorrow morning! :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks so much :hugs: yeah a long cycle this month. I generally have an LP of 13. Yes you get a smiley face. It's much better spending £10 for 20 sticks. Keep calm and try and relax at least you'll have some answers :thumbup::hugs: xx


----------



## mummymurray74

Thanks hun! I will order some now! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymurray74

:wave:Hi girls

Just got back from our appointment, armed with blood test paperwork, had a few swabs taken for infection and was given a nice pot for hubby's:spermy:. Hsg appointment and scan appointment in the post and we have to go back when all the tests have been done and the results are back. Hopefully we get a :pink: before that happens! This month would be fantastic then i wont have to go through the hsg!!! I have ovulation pain today on the left side, only have 2 opks left, although i ordered some refills this morning and they are coming tomorrow, but with a bit of luck i will get a smiley later on today, going to test about 6pm!

Glad im getting things sorted but worried too, oh well, least im about to ovulate, im going to lay with my legs up this month after:sex: And i still have ewcm:happydance: but have my cough medicene ready just incase!!:hugs::dust:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ,:hugs:Well I am a rugby widow now for a month :growlmad:And I am on cd 22 and still haven't ovulated ,it's rubbish and I am spending a fortune on opks and it's stressing me out !!!:hugs::hugs:


How are you hun?? Anything yet?:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

mummymurray74 said:


> :wave:Hi girls
> 
> Just got back from our appointment, armed with blood test paperwork, had a few swabs taken for infection and was given a nice pot for hubby's:spermy:. Hsg appointment and scan appointment in the post and we have to go back when all the tests have been done and the results are back. Hopefully we get a :pink: before that happens! This month would be fantastic then i wont have to go through the hsg!!! I have ovulation pain today on the left side, only have 2 opks left, although i ordered some refills this morning and they are coming tomorrow, but with a bit of luck i will get a smiley later on today, going to test about 6pm!
> 
> Glad im getting things sorted but worried too, oh well, least im about to ovulate, im going to lay with my legs up this month after:sex: And i still have ewcm:happydance: but have my cough medicene ready just incase!!:hugs::dust:

Glad to hear that you're on the right track! :hugs:
Did they give you a 'plan' or are they waiting to get results in?

I am having typical PMS cramps. AF is due in the next couple of days, and I know she's coming. I hate when people ask how I know she's coming (I've had 2 ask today). I've done the two week wait 42 times in my life. I know when my period is coming and when it's not. I'll be moving to cycle #16 of ttc baby #4.

I'm just feeling a little sorry for myself I guess. My first IUI failed. I wasn't super hopeful, but I just feel like it's never going to happen. Despite my best efforts and desire, I really don't think my body wants another pregnancy. I feel like it's trying to tell me that and I just won't listen.


----------



## mummymurray74

No plan :(!!!! They said they will do all the tests and then see us for the results, they said i wont get ivf because i have children already but if they find a problem they can treat me or hubby to help us conceive, which i am fine with. I just so want to get my bfp before we have to go through everything, my hubby is away next month too at exactly the right time, so that will be a waste of a month :(.

Readyformore, im sure it will happen for you, i hope it does, i hope it does for all of us because these babies are so wanted and will be so loved.

I am still waiting for my lh surge/smiley face, still negative at the moment but thats normal until day 19/20ish for me.

My most puzzling thing is i had ovulation pain yesterday on my left side, but today i have it on my right as well as my left, and its definately ov pain..i know how it feels!!! Could i be releasing one egg from each side??? Ive loojed it up on google and apparantly thats how you get fraternal twins!!!!!!....mmmmm i wonder?

I got my clearblue test sticks through today so im going to use them in my digi later!!


----------



## readyformore

mummymurray74 said:


> No plan :(!!!! They said they will do all the tests and then see us for the results, they said i wont get ivf because i have children already but if they find a problem they can treat me or hubby to help us conceive, which i am fine with. I just so want to get my bfp before we have to go through everything, my hubby is away next month too at exactly the right time, so that will be a waste of a month :(.
> 
> Readyformore, im sure it will happen for you, i hope it does, i hope it does for all of us because these babies are so wanted and will be so loved.
> 
> I am still waiting for my lh surge/smiley face, still negative at the moment but thats normal until day 19/20ish for me.
> 
> My most puzzling thing is i had ovulation pain yesterday on my left side, but today i have it on my right as well as my left, and its definately ov pain..i know how it feels!!! Could i be releasing one egg from each side??? Ive loojed it up on google and apparantly thats how you get fraternal twins!!!!!!....mmmmm i wonder?
> 
> I got my clearblue test sticks through today so im going to use them in my digi later!!

They say twins are more likely if you're over 35. So. . . you never know.

Would you want twins? Not that we get to choose, but I have ZERO desire to have twins. The idea scares me silly.


----------



## mummymurray74

readyformore said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> No plan :(!!!! They said they will do all the tests and then see us for the results, they said i wont get ivf because i have children already but if they find a problem they can treat me or hubby to help us conceive, which i am fine with. I just so want to get my bfp before we have to go through everything, my hubby is away next month too at exactly the right time, so that will be a waste of a month :(.
> 
> Readyformore, im sure it will happen for you, i hope it does, i hope it does for all of us because these babies are so wanted and will be so loved.
> 
> I am still waiting for my lh surge/smiley face, still negative at the moment but thats normal until day 19/20ish for me.
> 
> My most puzzling thing is i had ovulation pain yesterday on my left side, but today i have it on my right as well as my left, and its definately ov pain..i know how it feels!!! Could i be releasing one egg from each side??? Ive loojed it up on google and apparantly thats how you get fraternal twins!!!!!!....mmmmm i wonder?
> 
> I got my clearblue test sticks through today so im going to use them in my digi later!!
> 
> They say twins are more likely if you're over 35. So. . . you never know.
> 
> Would you want twins? Not that we get to choose, but I have ZERO desire to have twins. The idea scares me silly.Click to expand...

Ha ha!!:rofl: do you know, every time ive been for a scan in pregnancy the thought of there being 2 scared me too, i remember my hubby last time saying, if theres 2 that would be cool!! What?????? i replied nooooo way!...
But you know what at this moment in time
i would take what ever i was given because its been so hard and we have waited so long, if im blessed with twins its meant to be...................:baby:


----------



## mummymurray74

well girls, just (tmi):sex: and im currently laying with my legs up in the air with the laptop balancing on my knees:rofl: what? its boring laying here doing nothing!!!! Wish some of you girls were on here, where has everyone gone today? How is everyone? Jodes, did your temperature go up hun? How is everyone else? Really bad ov pains today on both sides!!!!!but still no smiley face yet, but my lines are so much darker this evening when i taje the test stick out of the reader, although im using the clearblue ov test sticks in my digi, hope this dosent affect the result, anyone got a smiley face come up using these? As they arent the real ones for that test in the pink packet, they are the ones in the blue and white packet, but you are right they do fit and look exactly the same........:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Hun,hope your legs up the air worked yesterday :haha:,my cycle is well and truly wacko this month ,I am on cd 28 and still no ovulation,my cycle has been messed up since my loss in July :cry:,my cbfm has been on high for three days so am sure I will o soon ,hope u have caught that eggy lovely,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> Hi Hun,hope your legs up the air worked yesterday :haha:,my cycle is well and truly wacko this month ,I am on cd 28 and still no ovulation,my cycle has been messed up since my loss in July :cry:,my cbfm has been on high for three days so am sure I will o soon ,hope u have caught that eggy lovely,:hugs::hugs:


Thank you. i hope so! Dont panic, its not over yet, last month i ovulated on day 31!!!! Good luck honey, im still waiting for my smiley face too:nope:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> Hi Hun,hope your legs up the air worked yesterday :haha:,my cycle is well and truly wacko this month ,I am on cd 28 and still no ovulation,my cycle has been messed up since my loss in July :cry:,my cbfm has been on high for three days so am sure I will o soon ,hope u have caught that eggy lovely,:hugs::hugs:


Do you ever take any notice what the lines look like when you take your test stick out of the reader? Are they looking the same colour both of them? Because im using those sticks in a digi and its still saying o instead of a smiley, but when i take them out they look positive to me?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I usually get my smiley face then my peak on my cbfm the next day so I am expecting my smiley first :dohh:Have spent a fortune this month on tests and dh is complaining about dtd every day so he has had a break since Monday nite and am gearing him up for the weekend with lots of good food and macca and horny goats weed ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Usually wen I get a peak on my cbfm the lines are the same colour ,ATM they aren't and my opk is def neg ,:hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Ha ha!!! Oh my hubby never complains he loves it! Good luck for the weekend, looks like were ovulating at the same time! Mine should be tomorrow or day after - or today!!!!


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> Usually wen I get a peak on my cbfm the lines are the same colour ,ATM they aren't and my opk is def neg ,:hugs:



So you would say i have a positive then? both the blue lines are the same, actually the blue line on the left (which is the test line?) is darker than the one on the right which is the control line!!!!! Thats the first time ive ever had a test line darker than the control line!!! What do you think?:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Upload a pic chick. I've been using the clearblue monitor test sticks in the digi and i got a positive and yesterday and today both negative. I know what you mean because mine have been dark but not as dark as the positive was. So hang in there. Have you any other opk's to use as well? I use 2 different brands. FF hasn't confirmed ovulation yet but if i get another temp rise tomorrow then :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Jodes2011 said:


> Upload a pic chick. I've been using the clearblue monitor test sticks in the digi and i got a positive and yesterday and today both negative. I know what you mean because mine have been dark but not as dark as the positive was. So hang in there. Have you any other opk's to use as well? I use 2 different brands. FF hasn't confirmed ovulation yet but if i get another temp rise tomorrow then :thumbup: :hugs:



when you say you got a positive, did a smiley face come up? Mine are really dark, i will try and upload a picture later, going to do another around 3.30pm xx:kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Upload a pic chick. I've been using the clearblue monitor test sticks in the digi and i got a positive and yesterday and today both negative. I know what you mean because mine have been dark but not as dark as the positive was. So hang in there. Have you any other opk's to use as well? I use 2 different brands. FF hasn't confirmed ovulation yet but if i get another temp rise tomorrow then :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> when you say you got a positive, did a smiley face come up? Mine are really dark, i will try and upload a picture later, going to do another around 3.30pm xx:kiss:Click to expand...

yes i got a smiley :hugs:xx


----------



## mummymurray74

:hugs:


Hi Jodes, desperado, and whoever else wants to give their opinion, here are the clearblue fertilty monitor test sticks, the top 2 are yesterdays , top morning bottom afetrnoon and the bottom 2 are todays, one in the morning one in the afternoon, As you can see the test line is darker than the control on both days but really dark today??? I think i got my surge yestday afternoon and both of todays as there are the bottom 3 that are really dark. Click on the picture to see them properly!!


----------



## Desperado167

I agree Hun def looks positive yesterday ,keep testing thou and u will get that smiley face ,as long as u are dtd you are covered , :thumbup:


----------

